# Albino Assassin Snail??



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I started out with 8 assassin snails in a 20g tank to control my pond snail population. Now I probably have close to 50 assassins; they are breading like crazy! Today when I was observing everything going on in the tank I notice something pretty cool - there was an ADOLESCENT ALBINO ASSASSIN SNAIL! :lol: so exciting!!!!

Has anyone else every come across one? Can anyone tell me anything that may be unique about taking care of them?


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool! are you feeding the assassin snails anything other than those snails? My population of assassin snails stopped breeding like crazy.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Its a community tank, so I guess they eat a bit of everything...there's lots of cherry shrimp, a pleco, and smaller fish; so the food in the tank is varied. Although, I don't think I've every seen them eating the pleco's zucchini :lol:


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

That's unique. I heard some snails turn white when the water isn't hard enough tho.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

I had about 100 assassin snails before and never seen a albino one, an old momma i have though is starting to fade whitish i think she might die soon


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

>theinnkeeper: snail shells can turn white due to water conditions (this happens to malaysian trumpets in one of my tanks despite it being 'hard' water), but an albino would be easy to spot because the flesh would lack pigment.

>tetragirl: cool find! I'd love to see a photo if you're able to take one. It could be a cool breeding project.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Ursus sapien said:


> >theinnkeeper: snail shells can turn white due to water conditions (this happens to malaysian trumpets in one of my tanks despite it being 'hard' water), but an albino would be easy to spot because the flesh would lack pigment.
> 
> >tetragirl: cool find! I'd love to see a photo if you're able to take one. It could be a cool breeding project.


Finally got a pic.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

wild! I can't enlarge the photo enough to see the foot, but -wow! that's very cool!


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I've taken some better pics. They will be uploaded to my profile album later today. Feel free to check them out. BTW: I found a second albino!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> That's unique. I heard some snails turn white when the water isn't hard enough tho.


 Yes, mine did once.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

TomC said:


> Yes, mine did once.


Now that I've found the second one, I've tested hardness...gH=1; kH=2. Pretty low, so now it seems I should add some buffer, but I'm not sure what. Anytime I've played with the water, beyond water conditioner, I've had more problems than by not doing anything.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

tetragirl said:


> Now that I've found the second one, I've tested hardness...gH=1; kH=2. Pretty low, so now it seems I should add some buffer, but I'm not sure what. Anytime I've played with the water, beyond water conditioner, I've had more problems than by not doing anything.


 When mine lost their colour, the shells looked flakey and ragged. Yours seems to look healthy. Hard to tell from the small picture.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

TomC said:


> When mine lost their colour, the shells looked flakey and ragged. Yours seems to look healthy. Hard to tell from the small picture.


Yeah, I wish the picture was larger, but with the upload size restrictions, that was the largest picture I could get. There is a bigger picture (don't know how it happend) in an album on my profile, but the quality has suffered (blurry). Take my word for it, there are no ragged or flakey parts on their shells. They look as healthy as any other snail in the tank.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Try uploading to photobucket.com or tinypic.com or another image hosting service as such, and link the image by clicking above the textbox on the image icon by pasting the image url into it.

They don't have the tight file size restrictions that we've imposed (due to bandwidth and loading times).

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

effox said:


> Try uploading to photobucket.com or tinypic.com or another image hosting service as such, and link the image by clicking above the textbox on the image icon by pasting the image url into it.
> 
> They don't have the tight file size restrictions that we've imposed (due to bandwidth and loading times).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris. But I actually tried Photobucket first, but the forum upload section (upload from website) didn't like the link I didn't try pasting into the text box. I give it a shot.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

The one on the glass, on the left, is the smaller one that was just discovered today. The original, larger one is in the bottom right of the picture. Still not the best quality picture, but its what I have


----------

